# Need help with compressor pedals



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So I need a little help with compression... I've been listening to a lot of Chris buck and I love his clean tones. The sustain he gets (even in GuitarRig) is really expressive and his cleans aren't sterile. I know he uses a Cali76 compressor. So I tried using a couple of compressors too to help improve my clean tones and, even at the lowest setting, I just didn't like what I was hearing (I tried the Keeley compressor plus). It felt a lot like a lot of the sound was being sucked out (I had the level up to unity but still) and I just couldn't get along with it. It felt really weird. I don't use a pick so maybe the difference was accentuated? Anyway, let me know if you have any tips on what I may have been doing wrong. Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A considerable proportion of compressors have the trait that they seem to "suck the bite" away. Keep in mind that the brunt of the harmonic content is situated in the initial pick attack - which is what causes the compressor to instantly reduce its gain. What comes after the initial attack has much less harmonic content, so it sounds like there's this dull note with no bite that lasts and lasts.

This is why a number of compressor-makers have begun including a "Blend" control. This lets you mix in some of the uncompressed sound with the compressed. Since all the treble content is intact in the uncompressed version, mixing some of it in results in a sound which keeps the brightness of the initial attack, while still permitting the continuing sustain (or illusion thereof) of the duller decay portion of the picked string.

Note that any 3 or 4-knob compressors that have a control labelled "Attack" do not alter how quickly the compressor suppresses the initial pick attack. Rather, such controls actually govern the gain recovery; i.e., how long it takes for the full gain to be restored after being suppressed in response to the first note picked. Slow gain recovery is useful for having held notes sustain longer, but if you start top pick quickly it can make the initial pick attack seem lost....which is part of why companies label it "Attack". If you pick slowly and allow space between notes, you will hear the initial pick attack of every note played. Gain recovery is an aspect of compression that depends on how you play, as much as how the knob is set.

In contrast, being able to blend in some of the uncompressed signal provides an initial pick attack which is unaffected by whatever the gain-recovery time is or is set to. 

Finally, keep in mind that if you are attempting to mimic a performer's recorded tone, you may be listening to something that is_ processed in parallel_ in multiple ways. Even if the recording is "live off the floor", the engineer may have run one copy of the track through heavy compression and mixed it with a second copy using post-production EQ-ing. IN other words, don't beat yourself up over not being able to nail it live. The artist themselves may not be able to do so either.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know too much about compressors, but using your fingers would definitely have an impact on the overall sound/compression level. I use the Xotic SP COmpressor which has a blend knob. Works great for me and my style but yours will more than likely be a whole lotta different.

EDIT: See above for more detail lol


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> I don't know too much about compressors, but using your fingers would definitely have an impact on the overall sound/compression level. I use the Xotic SP COmpressor which has a blend knob. Works great for me and my style but yours will more than likely be a whole lotta different.
> 
> EDIT: See above for more detail lol


Thank you! Yes, I'm curious about redoing the test and having the blend knob up higher than half way. The new JHS ****** tighty looks like a cool compact compressor and it has that blend knob. The sound I want is the opposite of the super squashed chicken pickin' sound. Almost as if you wouldn't notice the compressor once it's on (well, almost I guess, realistically speaking). I can't afford the Cali76, so I've been looking for a more affordable but still fairly transparent option.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm curious about redoing the test and having the blend knob up higher than half way. The new JHS ****** tighty looks like a cool compact compressor and it has that blend knob. The sound I want is the opposite of the super squashed chicken pickin' sound. Almost as if you wouldn't notice the compressor once it's on (well, almost I guess, realistically speaking). I can't afford the Cali76, so I've been looking for a more affordable but still fairly transparent option.


I have the compressor plus, I like it better than the sp compressor which I've also had. 
They are very similar sounding except the compressor plus has all the controls n the front and the sl has the hidden dip switches. I generally leave mine in an always on kind of position. Which is sustain around 9 o'clock and blend around 3 o'clock.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> The sound I want is the opposite of the super squashed chicken pickin' sound. Almost as if you wouldn't notice the compressor once it's on (well, almost I guess, realistically speaking). I can't afford the Cali76, so I've been looking for a more affordable but still fairly transparent option.


Check out some of the optical compressors on the market. You might find them more to your liking.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe he has a touch of drive helping then?

If you dont like the compressor, I would try very low drive next.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You can try 6 different compressors and they might all be totally different. It takes a bit of reading and trying (and experimenting and dialing). Moreso than drive/gain pedals, the controls on compressors seem to be different from manufacturer to manufacturer. Of all the compressors I've bought (probably 8 or so), I've liked and kept half of them. 

As @mhammer mentioned, the blend control is a godsend on some of them, depending on what you're trying to do.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You want to learn about compressors? Yes, it's somewhat geared towards bass, but there are a TON of information pages about what different types do, recommendations within budget ranges, etc. on this excellent site Compressor Reviews

Bottom line for me, there isn't anything I would want under ~$250. I use the Empress, and it is very clear and just fattens things up a wee bit, but you're looking about 3 bills at L&M.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> Maybe he has a touch of drive helping then?
> 
> If you dont like the compressor, I would try very low drive next.


Yeah I'm going to try the KTR I have as that always on thing inateai of a drive since I just got a POT and a Timmy from the forum here for those reasons. I think that should really help.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

keto said:


> You want to learn about compressors? Yes, it's somewhat geared towards bass, but there are a TON of information pages about what different types do, recommendations within budget ranges, etc. on this excellent site Compressor Reviews
> 
> Bottom line for me, there isn't anything I would want under ~$250. I use the Empress, and it is very clear and just fattens things up a wee bit, but you're looking about 3 bills at L&M.


Thanks! Yeah, i've heard that compressors can a pretty expensive part of your rig. But if that is what it takes to get the right sound. I'll try the low drive thing first and then maybe save up for a Call or an Empress.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Do you like the sounds of the first Dire Straits album. Keeley and bare fingers for Knopfler.

I am not sure what you are after, and I have never fully understood how compression works.

But my favourite is the Diamond. I also have the Strymon which is very neutral, but I prefer the tone knob of the Diamond to add a bit of colour -- either way, light or dark. Both are what I call "transparent" i.e. they can be set so that I can't even tell they are on, then I adjust from there to suit the guitar and amp. Mostly, taming anomalies that stand out in lower level gear. My best gear doesn't need it.

As far as using compression to sculpt tone, I dunno, I would never do that. My best cleans come from my best clean amp, nothing more.

EDIT: BTW, I use the Diamond for my bare finger stuff.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Do you like the sounds of the first Dire Straits album. Keeley and bare fingers for Knopfler.
> 
> I am not sure what you are after, and I have never fully understood how compression works.
> 
> ...


My favorite for the OPs desired sound is the Diamond as well. Although I usually look for that chicken pickin' sound, so I use a Boss CS3.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Diamond user here too. I also have the Strymon and I can dial in and get the same effect from both pedals but I find the Diamond more neutral sounding if that makes sense.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hadn't really looked into the Diamond but I'll check that out as well! I use a Blackstar Artist 15 for my cleans so it's a good start but I was just womwonder if I was missing something in my clean tone. Especially with single coils.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> So I need a little help with compression... I've been listening to a lot of Chris buck and I love his clean tones. The sustain he gets (even in GuitarRig) is really expressive and his cleans aren't sterile. I know he uses a Cali76 compressor. So I tried using a couple of compressors too to help improve my clean tones and, even at the lowest setting, I just didn't like what I was hearing (I tried the Keeley compressor plus). It felt a lot like a lot of the sound was being sucked out (I had the level up to unity but still) and I just couldn't get along with it. It felt really weird. I don't use a pick so maybe the difference was accentuated? Anyway, let me know if you have any tips on what I may have been doing wrong. Thanks!


Could be too much compression (sucks the dynamics out and, as mhammer said, accentuates the dull sustain vs the attack). 

Note most basic 3 knob compressors are all pretty much the same circuit, and have a fixed mediumish attack setting (the attack knob is really a release; how long after getting triggered does the compression last - sometimes called the sustain knob for obvious reasons). Try using a bit less; dialing it down a bit.

Optical compressors tend to have slower attacks allowing that harmonic-rich transient to survive more or less intact but then giving you additional sustain. I am thinking this is what you might wbe after... but a basic 3 knob one; there are more fully featured optical comps as well.

The expensive units are more full control (not all) like a studio compressor and I do not recommend them if you don't understand compression, but if you want transient peak control (I do, but sounds like you don't) then you need a fast attack and short release and a threshold control so you can just 'nip the tip.' 

Adding reverb and/or chorus and/or a little bit of drive (like not noticable hair, but more peach fuzz) after the comp (the KTR - you said you had one above - is a good candidate for this because it is one of few drives that does not compress at all) can add some harmonics back and prevent the sustained note from sounding too dull. 

I've been sitting on an idea for a dirty comp but there's too many projects in the queue ahead of it. Not a new method of compression; kinda surprised nobody does one already, for guitar I mean (or maybe I missed it, there was an obscure vintage pedal but that's all I have seen, never got to try it tho). Keep quiet there mhammer.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The


Granny Gremlin said:


> Could be too much compression (sucks the dynamics out and, as mhammer said, accentuates the dull sustain vs the attack).
> 
> Note most basic 3 knob compressors are all pretty much the same circuit, and have a fixed mediumish attack setting (the attack knob is really a release; how long after getting triggered does the compression last - sometimes called the sustain knob for obvious reasons). Try using a bit less; dialing it down a bit.
> 
> ...


The Fairfield comp can be set very dirty, at least on bass. Had it on my board briefly to use that way on a couple tunes, would do again.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Isnt drive inherently adding compression?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

keto said:


> The Fairfield comp can be set very dirty, at least on bass. Had it on my board briefly to use that way on a couple tunes, would do again.


I meant the specific cuircuit type that does the compression ( eg Optical, which is not what i am looking at but as an example). I know there are dirty comps out there, thats not the point so much as in the bargain. Not sure what the Faifield is, will go look it up later to see, but most comps can be set to distort, just not usually a good sound IMHO. 



Budda said:


> Isnt drive inherently adding compression?


Not necessarily and to varying degrees - see the Klon/KTR , and (so people tell me, somehow I have yet to actually try one) the OCD. VS, like, just about anything higher gain eg Boss distortions and heavier drives, which is very squishy. But you have little control over the nature of the compression ( usually fast attack - clipping based artifact after all) and what i am looking at is a rather simple compression circuit that i can control the nature of in terms of responsiveness just that the side effect is some small degree of hair. Like not enough that youd use it in place of an OD pedal ( never mind distortion) so much as ‘coloured’ vs ‘neutral’ as the studio guys would say, ie with additional harmonic content ..... but maybe it could be driven harder into that area. I’ll see when I breadboard it. It will also depend a lot on what i use for the drive and recovery gain stages specifically. I aim to keep that simple but we will see. I’m not even close to getting actually moving on that.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> Check out some of the optical compressors on the market. You might find them more to your liking.


For an always-on compression that isn’t adding much of an “effect”, optical is a good way to go. I have a clone of a Rothwell Love Squeeze that works pretty well. Looks like the originals aren’t too expensive these days on Reverb.

The Ovnilab site @keto mentioned is an excellent resource. Just take out the “s” from the “https” that this forum always seems to add to links.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like my Diamond comp too, if you want to try it on the cheap, the Mooer Yellow comp is a knockoff, I believe.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some compressors use JFETs as variable resistors (e.g., the Orange Squeezer, JHS Pulp and Peel). Some use transconductance amps (OTA) as variable gain cells. These can range from the venerable CA3080, used in the Dynacomp and Ross, to the LM13600/13700, used in more modern iterations of those, to higher-end chips like the BA662 that Boss used, and chips produced by THAT Corp. The 662 and THAT chips are designed to tolerate hotter input signal, while the older chips and many FET-based designs were somewhat easy to push into distortion. Photocells, on the other hand, the basis of "optical" compressors, can't be pushed into distortion. That doesn't mean OTHER parts of the circuit can't distort, but the photocells themselves are immune.

Some optical designs use photocells that have deliberately sluggish properties, while others use photocells designed to be more reactive. What this means is that while you can always be assured of pretty clean performance from an optical compressor, the feel - dictated by the responsiveness of the photocell - may or may not be to your liking.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll agree with a few others and recommend the Diamond Compressor for what you're looking for. I bought a Diamond Compressor Jr a year ago and to be honest I wasn't sure about it at first. I'd used Ross style compressors (a Keeley and more recently a Retro-Sonic) for years and the Diamond has a really different feel to it. It's not as good at getting that really squishy sound you can easily get with a Ross style compressor. Lately though I've been moving away from that sound and started using less compression. I didn't like how the Retro Sonic was pushing certain frequencies at lower levels, so I gave the Diamond another try. It was perfect for what I was looking for. It gave me the sound of my amp with more sustain, which is basically what I wanted it to do. It also blends nicely with my overdrive pedals and gives them a nice 'push'. I'm keeping the Retro Sonic in case I ever need that sound, but the Diamond is what I'm using on my small board now. 

I also have an Empress on a larger board I have, but that's probably overkill for what you're asking for. The Empress is really good at sculpting the compression and has a lot of options. It's basically studio level compression. If you're not familiar with how the settings work though it can be a bit more complicated to dial in that sound. Although the controls on the Diamond area bit more limited, they're right in the range of what you're looking for. It'd probably be a lot easier to work with.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Also a former diamond user when I was going for that. The blend and eq shift are simple and phenomenal. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

One thing to keep in mind about his playing is that he uses his fingers. Not a pick. That effects his sound in a very big way.

They start talking with Buck about his rig at around 11:00 on this video. He's got quite a bit of stuff on that board:


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

gitapik said:


> One thing to keep in mind about his playing is that he uses his fingers. Not a pick. That effects his sound in a very big way.
> 
> They start talking with Buck about his rig at around 11:00 on this video. He's got quite a bit of stuff on that board:


Funny thing is that I use my fingers too! Only that in fact. I don't use a pick at all when I play on electric


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Funny thing is that I use my fingers too! Only that in fact. I don't use a pick at all when I play on electric


So you've got that base covered with the tone you're looking for. 

It's funny: on first listen I'd have never thought he'd have a board with that many pedals. But there it is...


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

gitapik said:


> So you've got that base covered with the tone you're looking for.
> 
> It's funny: on first listen I'd have never thought he'd have a board with that many pedals. But there it is...


I've seen this and the captain meets video of him so many times. I like the way his effects are subtle but everything adds to his own tone. Also, cause of him I have a KTR, a POT and Timmy on my board. KTR is always on and the other two give me completely different kinds of gain.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Yeah. It's subtle stuff but it all makes a difference. Just gotta keep experimenting. I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for. 

I've got a modded Boss CS-3 on one board and a Suhr Koji on the other. I used to have both on all the time as a basic sound, but have been working on my right hand technique and dynamics more lately. Will eventually come back to them and they'll be that much more effective when I do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2019)

For a lower cost option the Barber compressor has some loyal fans. It's $129 usd new. Barber used to ship free to Canada. Barber Electronics Products












I started with a Keeley Compressor,













then the JHS orange style, and now












I keep a Cali76 CD on the board. They are $425 new here:
Origin Effects Compact Cali76-CD [UPC 757349209617] - $425.00CA : Guitar Effects Canada, The Candy Store For Guitarists










The orange compressors add a juicy tang with the compression. I am going to put one on the board again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2019)

I got up and tried the Pulp N Peel after the Cali76 and it sounds great, especially with the '76 into it. I remember now the 2 knob and 4 knob Keeley's, the Analogman Orange Squeezer and the JHS Pulp N Peel all seemed to suffer from bottom end loss and can be noisy. The blend knobs helps with it though. The Cali76 however does not have this bottom end loss or noise.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Player99 said:


> For a lower cost option the Barber compressor has some loyal fans. It's $129 usd new. Barber used to ship free to Canada. Barber Electronics Products
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Cali is the one I wanna try and get too but it's way way out of the budget right now... Maybe in a few months. But yeah, that seems to do wveryevery I need and not add too much colour.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Still haven't pulled the trigger on this yet. Been hearing some good things about the Mooer yellow comp (optical compressor). Apparently it's pretty transparent. No blend knob though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

another vote for diamond. Set the compression, adjust the eq for bass or treble, adjust the volume, tweak.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I tried a cheap Chinese Kokko compressor. It failed within the first 2 months (to be fair - the first cC pedal I had fail). After a month of back and forth emails to the company, I gave up getting a replacement or refund. They spoke English when it benefited them and didn't when it didn't. I finally gave up - $35 I can live without. 

I could fix it but it didn't sound good enough to justify the effort. The compression wasn't bad but it was far from transparent.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I 


High/Deaf said:


> I tried a cheap Chinese Kokko compressor. It failed within the first 2 months (to be fair - the first cC pedal I had fail). After a month of back and forth emails to the company, I gave up getting a replacement or refund. They spoke English when it benefited them and didn't when it didn't. I finally gave up - $35 I can live without.
> 
> I could fix it but it didn't sound good enough to justify the effort. The compression wasn't bad but it was far from transparent.


I dm'd Zack from Mythos Pedals (of the Mjolnir Klone) and he suggested a JHS pulp and peel. Hadn't thought of it yet but seems like a good option!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I dm'd Zack from Mythos Pedals (of the Mjolnir Klone) and he suggested a JHS pulp and peel. Hadn't thought of it yet but seems like a good option!


I can't comment - I've never used one. My favorite is the Wampler Ego. My compression needs are minimal, though. I used it the most when I was playing in a rockabilly band.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok what does a compressor do? I know alot of tele players use them ? Sorry to hijack the thread but figured it be a great place to look since im thinking of building a pedal board 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> Ok what does a compressor do? I know alot of tele players use them ? Sorry to hijack the thread but figured it be a great place to look since im thinking of building a pedal board
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Check this out:

Compressor and Audio Gear FAQ


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Reverb has a good article about it. 
What Does a Compressor Pedal Do and Do I Need One in My Rig?

Another pedal that is inexpensive and small but good is the Mooer Yellow Comp. It's their Diamond clone. It is also optical.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chito said:


> Reverb has a good article about it.
> What Does a Compressor Pedal Do and Do I Need One in My Rig?
> 
> Another pedal that is inexpensive and small but good is the Mooer Yellow Comp. It's their Diamond clone. It is also optical.


That's a nice thorough piece, and considers the advantages and potential disadvantages. Recommended reading.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chito said:


> Reverb has a good article about it.
> What Does a Compressor Pedal Do and Do I Need One in My Rig?
> 
> Another pedal that is inexpensive and small but good is the Mooer Yellow Comp. It's their Diamond clone. It is also optical.





Boogieman said:


> Check this out:
> 
> Compressor and Audio Gear FAQ


Cool shall do . Tomorrow im really tired havent been sleeping well. Lol like that song in the sumertime"i got woman on my mind" lol

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So I finally got the exact compressor I was looking for - Fender's The Bends! It's got a blend knob, it's super transparent and from what I've gathered it's actually based on a Cali76. Obviously it's no Cali76 (which I still can't afford) but it really does that "don't notice that it's on" thing really well! I got it at a discount so under $180 which I think is a pretty good price for it - https://shop.fender.com/en/intl/acc...products/the-bends-compressor/0234531000.html


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

keto said:


> You want to learn about compressors? Yes, it's somewhat geared towards bass, but there are a TON of information pages about what different types do, recommendations within budget ranges, etc. on this excellent site Compressor Reviews
> 
> Bottom line for me, there isn't anything I would want under ~$250. I use the Empress, and it is very clear and just fattens things up a wee bit, but you're looking about 3 bills at L&M.


The empress is great but it is a very differnt beast to your MXR / Ross / Boss clones ( the 3-4 knob ones mhammer refers to). 

Litterally all the small cheap ones are the same or similar curcuit for no good reason. Except the optical ones, which are probably slower, but otherwise functionally similar. 

The Empress and other larger high end comps are a very different animal ( the attack knob is actually an attack knob not a release as @mhammer explained above - very confusing I know). More like a studio comp vs a guitar pedal, in the sense of features and applications. Basic comp pedals are only good for sustain and some tonal effects ( which granted, is what the Op is looking for but in a less cookie cutter one size sort of way). The bigger comps allow you to use them for things like transient / level control without squishing too hard; anything from soft limiting through gentle low ratio low threshold shaping, to squish city. The key is having seperate attack release ratio and threshold controls, gain reduction meters are handy to learn to correlate what you hear with how much you are compressing and apply to other pedals or situations). But like you said they start at double the cost of a normal comp pedal. 

Anyway, my advice to the Op is twofold. 

1). There is a trim pot on the inside of most basic comp pedals that is a level trim before the compressor’s level detector ( the odd one may actually be a knob on the outside, thats what i did when i built one). Since the circuit is set threshold, you can use this trim pot to modify the threshold - the signal level at which the compression takes effect. This is there because the input signal can vary so the comp will over squish some guitars/ pedal chains more than others, but its also handy to mitigate for varying tastes. Try a higher threshold (louder signal is allowed before the comp engages) and see if you like that with more or less of the comp knob. 

2) put something sparkly or harmonic inducing after the comp ( e.g. a mild chorus).


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The empress is great but it is a very differnt beast to your MXR / Ross / Boss clones ( the 3-4 knob ones mhammer refers to).
> 
> Litterally all the small cheap ones are the same or similar curcuit for no good reason. Except the optical ones, which are probably slower, but otherwise functionally similar.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll take a look to see if there's a trim pot in The Bends. There's also an Empress compressor for rent at LnM here and I may take a look.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never _completely_ understood it, but here's my take on why compressors often seem to dull out an instrument's tone.

Guitars and basses are fundamentally mechanical devices. You set a string in motion, and use pickups to detect that motion (or a sound-hole to amplify it). The harmonic content of the string changes over time, with the most harmonic content generated when the string is initially picked/plucked, and when the string is longer (strings being akin to very skinny metal bars that flex easily when long, but become quite stiff at shorter lengths).

Compressors reduce the gain or level (depending on design) in response to the initial peak created by picking, gradually increasing/recovering the gain as the string settles down and its amplitude declines. Since most of the harmonic content (brightness) resides in those first few milliseconds, quickly dropping the gain for the pick attack, and then bringing it up for the remainder, downplays the high-frequency content and exaggerates that portion of the note's lifespan that is primarily fundamental and low-order harmonics. This has been addressed by many designs by including a clean blend, that mixes in some uncompressed signal, where the highs are not attenuated. This keeps the highs but lets the sidechain do its work.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Apologies for resurrecting this, I followed with a lot of interest last year, great info all around.

I'd never heard of this Boss digital compressor until today.
Can't say I'm a fan of the X series overdrives, but this CP-1X compressor seems to address a lot of the complaints re tone suck, noise, attack, and unnatural sound generally.
Sounds fantastic in this video from Andy back in '16.





_
"..works exceptionally well for compression. In Figure 4, you can see the dramatic compression improvement with MDP. It shows both the fundamental tone and harmonic overtones of the input signal when a string is picked. Because the overtone structure is more complex and produces more level at the moment of attack, the conventional processing approach compresses the fundamental tone and overtones equally. With MDP, only the overtones are compressed, preserving the fundamental. This provides optimized compression that never squashes your core tone, resulting in natural sound that’s never colored or constrained. " - BOSS LIT_


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for that. I was completely unaware of the X/MDP series' existence. That's a nice-sounding compressor. The gain reduction display is quite useful.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> So I need a little help with compression... I've been listening to a lot of Chris buck and I love his clean tones. The sustain he gets (even in GuitarRig) is really expressive and his cleans aren't sterile. I know he uses a Cali76 compressor. So I tried using a couple of compressors too to help improve my clean tones and, even at the lowest setting, I just didn't like what I was hearing (I tried the Keeley compressor plus). It felt a lot like a lot of the sound was being sucked out (I had the level up to unity but still) and I just couldn't get along with it. It felt really weird. I don't use a pick so maybe the difference was accentuated? Anyway, let me know if you have any tips on what I may have been doing wrong. Thanks!


I like to use compressors that are made for players who don't like compressors. This pretty much always involves some kind of blend knob so that I can blend dry signal back in to the mix. I am currently using an Empress. Its sort of a studio like compressor much like the Cali76 is marketed. I've been able to dial in the tone sweetness and sustain without the tone sucking, dynamic killing effects. It can really depend on your amp, playing style and guitar as to which compressor suits your needs. But whatever your needs a blend knob really gives you flexibility to get what you want no matter the needs.

This is a partial list of the compressors I've been through and owned. This is the second time I've owned the Empress and after all the ones I've been through I think I've finally landed on what suits me best.

Empress 
Boss CS1, 2, 3
Diamond CPR-1
Effectrode PC-2A
Wampler ego (blend knob would be my second choice)
Keeley 2 knob
Keeley 4 knob
Digitech Milk Box


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I like to use compressors that are made for players who don't like compressors. This pretty much always involves some kind of blend knob so that I can blend dry signal back in to the mix. I am currently using an Empress. Its sort of a studio like compressor much like the Cali76 is marketed. I've been able to dial in the tone sweetness and sustain without the tone sucking, dynamic killing effects. It can really depend on your amp, playing style and guitar as to which compressor suits your needs. But whatever your needs a blend knob really gives you flexibility to get what you want no matter the needs.
> 
> This is a partial list of the compressors I've been through and owned. This is the second time I've owned the Empress and after all the ones I've been through I think I've finally landed on what suits me best.
> 
> ...


Funny, I fell in love with the Diamond Jr (on bass) for a few months, but put my Empress back on the board a month ago.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My Diamond has enhanced the tone. I mentioned in another thread that I turned it off for a few minutes and the guitar sounded lifeless and dull. And it is a piece of cake to use


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I have one but I am on the fence. Guthrie Trap one of the top players in Nashville won't use one. They kill chords is my expierence.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The trouble is that people are used to pedals that provide a tonal difference with every little nudge of the knobs. Compressors don't do that, and as a result, people tend to dime them in order to be able to "hear" what the pedal does (I'm sure plenty of staff at L&M have heard "Is the pedal on?" more times than they'd care to remember). And THAT's when they "kill chords". Aiming for subtler is rarely the wrong thing to do with a compressor.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I absolutely hate compression.

The Cali76 CD is absolutely awesome.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

That's why I like the Diamond. You can see it working. The Led changes color when you hit the threshold. So to set it up I just strummed some chords. Kept turning the Comp knob and strumming chords back and forth until the Led started to change color. I leave the EQ flat but if I play my Greco LP I turn the eq knob to 2 o'clock which gives me a bit more treble without affecting the bass. And just turn the volume up.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with my Xotic SP Compressor. Low/medium/high compression switch, blend, volume and 4 dip switches inside that you can shape your specific needs to. Some things that may make a huge difference in how you approach a compressor is experience with your rig/setup, playing style, and music style/choice. I don't play out any longer and try to keep the volume levels appealing to the 2 ladies in my house, so although I play harder rock and metal, the compressor can be indispensable for when I want long sustained leads, more even dynamics with high/low frequencies, or just a slightly different overall feel to whatever I might be playing and how I'm playing it. There is a LOT of give and take with every pedal on the board with a compressor even at very low blends. If you're really comfy with your sound and have everything dialed in like you want it, it's indispensable IMO.

Good luck....it took me over 30 year of crafting my tone before I felt comfortable in acquiring one to supplement my sound slightly.


----------

